# Best Pump Shotguns



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Best Pump Shotguns and Why?

A lot of people ask......Auto or Pump?.. if thats the question and you like the pump then why? and which one?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sure I am not gonna be the only one to reply this, but in my experience the "best" Pump shotgun for me is a remington 870 12ga.

Reasonably priced, decent quality,simple design,good accuracy, close to impossible to break(we have em for our patrol shotguns and cops are notoriously hard on equipement), feeds pretty much any ammo. 

If it came down to only having one gun while stranded on an island, it would be a remington 870.

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

There's a question that will get a bunch of responses.
Here's mine........ I had one of the Remington 1100's that I shot thousands of rounds through for years and only replaced a couple of "O" rings. Sold that and bought the 11-87 and have not had a problem with that. I prefer the auto's because of the quick second shot that I might need at a grouse.
I've had only two pumps in my life. One was one of the Winchester's that I believe was a model 1200, that I didn't keep very long (junk). The other is a Winchester Model 12, Black Diamond, that some day will have to be passed on to a family member.
Many of my hunting friends have switched over to the Benillies (sp) and just love them.
Unless you just love spending money on something that you just think you want, determine what your major hunting will be and go from there. If you don't require quick second shots, the pumps are extremely reliable. Don't get me wrong, people that love pumps can shoot their second shot very fast......
Either way, please don't end up being one of the guys that goes bang, bang, bang, bang........... make the first shot count


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Well I have to give the nod to the Winchester Model 12. I own three of them, two Field grades and one Trap grade. grew up shooting that gun and have a hard time shooting anything else. IMO they swing smooth, never jam and just have a great look to them. Least fav for me would have to be that figgen 870. I know, I know billions made and sold but man those things kick like a son a Biatch. 







[/IMG]

My second fav shotgun would have to be the Remington 1100. Own one in 12ga Trap T grade and one in 20 ga. field grade. Shot lots of birds with the 20ga with no malfunctions. Nice and light, swings smooth and looks good!


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea 870 in 12ga just buy it and never look back from there..:evil:


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

My vote is the Ithaca Model 37. I have a 20ga that my Grandfather purchased right after his return from his WWII duty. One of the most pleasent upland guns I have ever carried. I have an 870 Express Magnum as my waterfoul gun and it's a POS. Never cycles 3" shells correctly, I can count an at least one botched follow up shot per outing because it doesn't eject the spent shell.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Remington 870 in two words: Simple and Reliable.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Another vote for the 870! I don't think you can kill one of those!


As a side note, I recently purchased a Benelli Nova and I'm VERY impressed.:coolgleam


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Rem 870. Wingmaster version if you are doing upland only, regular if not.

I own 3, 2-12 and a 20.

People that have problems with them are either short stroking when trying fast shots or need to replace that little kicker spring thing that goes after about 10,000 rounds (sometimes).

Bottom line, if it does malfunction, at least you can tear it apart and fix it right there in the duck boat.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I've treated my 12 gauge 870 Express like an abused wife and it's never let me down after 12+ years. Rust, dirt, water, whatever, it goes back in it's case and always fires the next time out. The list of things I've killed with that gun is long......


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

_American Hunter_ just did a story about the best shotguns. There were 3 or 4 writers that listed their top 10's. The 870 was right up there on everyone's list,,, along with the A-5. The Winchester 12 got a couple lists as well, I think. I believe there were only two writers that had a SBE on their lists. Lot's of foreign side by sides and over/unders too. Personally,, I shot an Ithaca 37 when I was a kid,, great gun, but when you're a C+ shooter on a good day,,, the pump wasn't for me:lol: I'll stick with my SBE II.:evil:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Rem. 870

Benelli Nova

You can't hurt them!

Ganzer


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

870


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

If I were forced to use a chucker my top 3 choices would be-


1) 870
2) eight seventy
3) ocho siete cero


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

My vote is the Ithaca Model 37 FeatherLite. 

Amen to that gun. 

I have a "pre-64" that was given to me by my father and have done more than my fair share of damage with it. 

Everyone has their sentimental favorite but, most importantly, it is how well you shoot your gun. If it doesn't feel well, you won't shoot well.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I like the 870. But a mossberg or the model twelve are also good choices,


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

870 or M-12 over an auto most any time. Except using the best auto loader ever, the Benelli SBE [not that ugly assed model-2]. Just a personal preferance I suppose.


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

I shot a Ithaca mod. 37 feather weight 12ga. for years. Light, easy to swing, bottom eject, and an action that was as fast as greased lightning. I bought it used for $65 bucks, hunted it hard for over 25 years and now the nephew uses it.Very reliable shotgun.
Oaks:


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

870 Special Purpose, I have owned mine since 1980 and have never had any problems what so ever.Oh yeah, I have also dropped many deer with this shotgun over the years too:evil:.Mine only has the rifled choke tube,but with the 4x32 scope and brenneke slugs it will shoot 1.5-2.0 inch groups out to a hundred yards no problem.It took me awhile to find the ammo that it liked.I started out with Remington's and it was all over the mapthen I tried Winchester's(same thing)Last I went to the Brenneke's and never looked back.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I have owned and shot 870,s for years with thousands of rounds fired and no problems. I can't find a reason to own anything else.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Ithaca 37 is best. Model 12 is a great gun too.

The 870 is nothing special. Just cheap and reliable.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a pre WWII 37 in 16ga. and an early 50's one in 20ga. Both very nice guns, used hard and used a lot, with a few more generations of use ahead of them.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

870 all the way. it don't matter if its wood, plastic, 3" or 3.5" best pump ever.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

geojasstef said:


> 870 all the way. it don't matter if its wood, plastic, 3" or 3.5" best pump ever.


Actually, it does.


----------



## Deercamp (May 19, 2008)

Great Post Question. For me, it is the 870 Wingmaster. Many pump guns have only one slide bar and the fore end is loose and rattles. The 870 has two slide bars and is rock solid.

I have always liked the Ithaca 37 too. Another solid, carry-all day kind of gun.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

The March 2006 issue of Field & Stream conducted a readers pole of their favorite rifles & shotguns.

The best all around shotgun ever made:
#1. Remington 870, 33% of votes
#2. Remington 1100, 12% of votes
#3. Winchester 12, 11% of votes
#4. Benelli Super Balck Eagle, 9% of votes
#5. Mossberg 500-8% of votes
#6. Browning A-5, 7% of votes
#7. Browning Citori, 4% of votes

The 870 also was the #1 upland shotgun & waterfowl shotgun ever made according to this same survey.

I own an 870 Express Magnum that I use for deer hunting (19.5" rifled barrel/cantilever scope mount) & for turkey (19.5" Rem-Choked barrel with iron sights) that fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a brand new 20 ga. 870 and I really like it. Only $218 OTD on sale last February.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

1). Hands down the model 12, your poll is somewhat biased as Model 12s are no longer made. But it is an undisputable fact the model 12s set the standard for pumps. The 25s arent bad either

2). Ithaca 37, a tough gun to beat---Ray-bar lights the way to the target

3). Winchester model 50, a super auto

4). Browning auto.........sweeeeeeeet 16

5). Winchester 1200s a highly under rated pump


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

BarryPatch said:


> Ithaca 37 is best. Model 12 is a great gun too.
> 
> The 870 is nothing special. Just cheap and reliable.


Is this a shot gun snob?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2008)

i use a 12 gauge mossberg, actually a detroit police issue riot gun complete with all black metal stock and a bayonette! excellent bird gun too. had it for years, low re-coil and sturdy as hell. you can't break this thing if you tried. bought it at a gun show. it still has the detroit police stamping on it too.

excellent weapon.



Line-Loc said:


> Best Pump Shotguns and Why?
> 
> A lot of people ask......Auto or Pump?.. if thats the question and you like the pump then why? and which one?


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I have owned all 3. Model 12, 870 and 37. I no longer have the 37 but it is a great gun. I have a 870 light 20ga in 3" with a straight stock( Not found of the stock). My Model 12 skeet with cutts will get my vote. It was my grandfather skeet gun. They just point better IMHO. And it was design by Browning - he designed all the best guns didn't he? LOL Still all 3 are great guns - not a bad one in the lot.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

One for the Browning BPS, but I love my Ithaca mod. 37 to!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

8nchuck said:


> My Model 12 skeet with cutts will get my vote. It was my grandfather skeet gun. They just point better IMHO. And it was design by Browning - he designed all the best guns didn't he? LOL Still all 3 are great guns - not a bad one in the lot..


The 37 was also designed by John Browning, with John Pederson. No surprise that Browning was involved in a couple of the most durable and favorite guns mentioned repeatedly.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

and looks like its going to get plenty of shooting on pheasants and grouse this fall.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

ESOX said:


> The 37 was also designed by John Browning, with John Pederson. No surprise that Browning was involved in a couple of the most durable and favorite guns mentioned repeatedly.


 The new B.P.S. look like a model 12 clone, with a Ithaca ejection system, out the bottom


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

Love my 870 in 16 ga 

next up Mossberg 500 in 20 when I decide to be unfaithful to the 870


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

If I shoot a pump gun, it has to be either a Mossy or Browning with the thumb tang safety. . .the ol' crossbolt safety backwards just doesn't do it for us lefties.

And calling the 870 or 500 "just cheap and reliable" is about right. . .that is why they have Wingmasters and Gold series for the sophisticated stroker.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ithica deer slayer mod- 37.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Remington 870. Mine has never let me down.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

My brother has an 870 and it is solid gun and performs great for him. For my taste I will go with the 37 everytime, it is much lighter and I can swing it easier. I have take many birds, rabbits, and deer with it and it has never had an ejection problem. To me it also breaks down easier for cleaning. It does not have the handsome stock of the 870 but the 37 works well for me and that's all that counts in my book. It is only a matter of choice and $ when you buy from a quality gunmaker,


----------

